# Nächste Vollversion auf der Heft-DVD: FRAPS?



## Wincenty (5. März 2010)

*Nächste Vollversion auf der Heft-DVD: FRAPS?*

Da ich meistens die Programme, die auf der Heft-DVD zu finden sind, meist nicht gebrauchen kann, wollte ich fragen ob es möglich wäre im nächsten Monat die Vollversion von FRAPS anzubieten? Oder wenigstens im nächsten Heft einige Software-Tricks oder gar Hacks um im Spiel Dirt 2 mit X-Fire oder anderen Game-Cameras aufnahmen zu machen, da mit X-Fire nix geht und die DEMO-Fraps ist mit 15-30s Aufnahmezeit auch nicht grad doll
Ich würde gerne mal anständige Aufnahmen machen von meinen Crashes und gar kompletten Rennen.

Wer ist meiner Meinung für ein solches Thema?

P.S. Wenn dieser Beitrag nicht den Regeln entspricht, dann bitte diesen wenn möglich umzuändern.


----------



## hyperionical (6. März 2010)

*AW: Nächste Vollversion auf der Heft-DVD: FRAPS?*

Fraps Wäre schön, wird aber bestimmt den Kostenrahmen sprengen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2010)

*AW: Nächste Vollversion auf der Heft-DVD: FRAPS?*

Memtest wäre eigentlich auch mal nett.


----------



## Wincenty (9. März 2010)

*AW: Nächste Vollversion auf der Heft-DVD: FRAPS?*

Also benchmark tools wären interessant nur bloss nicht 3dms ... weil wir hatten diese schon in letzter zeit des öfteren

FRAPS, MEMTEST wären interessant oder?

Teilt mit uns eure Meinung


----------



## ile (9. März 2010)

*AW: Nächste Vollversion auf der Heft-DVD: FRAPS?*

FRAPS? gute Idee


----------



## kmf (10. März 2010)

*AW: Nächste Vollversion auf der Heft-DVD: FRAPS?*

Wäre ja nur eine ältere Version drin, ansonsten wäre der Verkauf von Fraps auf lange Zeit tot. 

Die ganz alte Version 1.9 gibt es immer noch im Chip-Download.


----------



## Wincenty (10. März 2010)

*AW: Nächste Vollversion auf der Heft-DVD: FRAPS?*

Stimmt habe die 1.9 gefunden bei CHIP eine neuere Version wäre aber auch nicht schlecht
oder?


----------



## NCphalon (10. März 2010)

*AW: Nächste Vollversion auf der Heft-DVD: FRAPS?*

Ich würd mich ma wieder über en vernünftiges Spiel freuen... Enclave war z.B. hammer oder auch Just Cause und SpellForcce, aber die hatt ich vorhe schon xD


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. März 2010)

*AW: Nächste Vollversion auf der Heft-DVD: FRAPS?*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Ich würd mich ma wieder über en vernünftiges Spiel freuen... Enclave war z.B. hammer oder auch Just Cause und SpellForcce, aber die hatt ich vorhe schon xD



Dann hör halt mal auf, dauernd diese komischen Spiele ohne Heft-Beilage zu kaufen. Nach 5 Jahren gibt's die eh bei uns.  

Im Ernst: Die DVD-Kollegen sind informiert und schauen, was sich da machen lässt.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## NCphalon (11. März 2010)

*AW: Nächste Vollversion auf der Heft-DVD: FRAPS?*

in 3 Jahren will ich Crysis auf der Heft-BR sehn


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. März 2010)

*AW: Nächste Vollversion auf der Heft-DVD: FRAPS?*

Bei Fraps haben wir angefragt - aber das wird nichts, da die derzeit keine Volumenlizenz anbieten und die Vollversionen ohne Key usw. arbeiten. Sorry.


----------



## Wincenty (11. März 2010)

*AW: Nächste Vollversion auf der Heft-DVD: FRAPS?*

ein satz mit X das war wohl niX - aber naja die Nachfrage hat nicht geschadet oder?

Über gute Spiele wie zuletzt Gothic 3 sind nicht schlecht - Crysis ist doch schon heavy - einmal wegen der Technik die gefragt ist: wenn man high end hat dann wird man wohl das geld haben für ein high end game oder? und zweitens BR? meinst du Blu-Ray? das würde die Kostenrahmen glaube ich nciht nur sprengen sondern eher sowas werden wie Hiroshima 1945 und BR müsste sich erst mal im PC etabliren - was ich bezweifle wegen Kosten (°°°°°°°° Sony - die hätten auf HD-DVD setzten müssen aber nein - es muss ja was sein was technisch noch nicht im Umkreis ist)

Wie stehts um eine ANNO? am besten fand ich 1504 - habe es nicht weil ich es ne zeitlang von nem Freund geliehen hatte und nun wieder Bock hab auf 1504 - weil bei ANNO 1701 ist mir dieser Dorfplatz zu DooF


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2010)

*AW: Nächste Vollversion auf der Heft-DVD: FRAPS?*

Meinst du 1503 oder 1404? 1504 gibt es afaik nicht.
1404 sollte noch zu neu sein und 1503 hab ich mir seinerseits als Aboprämie kommen lassen - war genau so eine Fehlentscheidung wie bei meinem PCG-Abo (Black&White). Die Scheibe dürfte seit 6-7 Jahren kein Laufwerk mehr gesehen, da brauche ich sie kein zweites Mal.


----------



## Wincenty (11. März 2010)

*AW: Nächste Vollversion auf der Heft-DVD: FRAPS?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Meinst du 1503 oder 1404? 1504 gibt es afaik nicht.
> 1404 sollte noch zu neu sein und 1503 hab ich mir seinerseits als Aboprämie kommen lassen - war genau so eine Fehlentscheidung wie bei meinem PCG-Abo (Black&White). Die Scheibe dürfte seit 6-7 Jahren kein Laufwerk mehr gesehen, da brauche ich sie kein zweites Mal.




sry hab mich verrechnet meinte die 1503


----------



## Mick Jogger (12. März 2010)

*AW: Nächste Vollversion auf der Heft-DVD: FRAPS?*

Vllt sowas wie Battlefield 1942 oder sowas in der Art 

Mich würd sowas freuen!


----------



## jobo (17. April 2010)

*AW: Nächste Vollversion auf der Heft-DVD: FRAPS?*

hey Leute, 

ich finde Spiele auf DVD ehrlich gesagt für den A***h. Das gibt es doch überall. Und meist bietet die Konkurenz das selbe Spiel auch an. 
PCGH hebt sich vom meisten anderen Heften sehr deutlich ab, aber durch alte Spiele fängt man selten Käufer, in Gegenteil so versinkt man doch im Einheitsbrei. PCGH ist doch ein Hardware-Magazin, auf die DVD sollten aktuelle Programmes und Tools und natürlich die Videos. Die Videos sind für mich ein Hauptkaufgrund für die DVD-Version.


----------



## amdintel (18. April 2010)

*AW: Nächste Vollversion auf der Heft-DVD: FRAPS?*

es gibt auch Leser die kein Internet haben oder einen langsamen Internet Zugang für die ist es hilfreich wenn Programme  und Tools so wie Spiele auf so einer DVD sind , 
genau so die Gamer Clips und von mir immer wieder angemeckert  
aktuelle Treiber Packs für PCs und Notebook ... heiß ja PC Hardware ..



Mick Jogger schrieb:


> Vllt sowas wie Battlefield 1942 oder sowas in der Art
> 
> Mich würd sowas freuen!



wer nicht übel nur das kostet gut  Lizenz Gebühren ? 
 warum macht man da nicht Free Games dafür gibt u.a. 
auch ganz nette Sachen .. verstehe ich nicht warum diese ganzen Magazine voll sind
mit Demo Versionen und kaum Free Software zu fiden ist


----------

